# Most Aggressive African Cichlid out there



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats the most aggressive Lake Malawi cichlid out there whats your opinion.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Melanochromis chipokae - The possessed fish


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Red Cap Ndumbi


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> Melanochromis chipokae - The possessed fish


Agreed.

Ndumbi can be aggressive, I've kept a wild group, and two tank raised and while they are a pain, they just aren't the same level of an aggressive chipokae.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon tank w/ 4 full grown Red top zebras (Metriaclima pyrsonotos). These guys are nasty. Meanest fish I have owned. I had to take them out of my main tank because they harrassed every fish in my tank to the point where they had all the others hiding in the corners of the tank. Now that they are in their own tank they are a little calmer. I still catch them fighting among themselves. They will lock up mouth to mouth and duke it out!


----------



## Redneck Mbuna (Jan 25, 2014)

I have had Chipolkae and the Auratus and I would have to go with the Auratus. I have only had two, but the two I had were the beast of my mbuna tank. They ran the show when they were fighting amongst themselves, ha. Its just my opinion. What is a Mbuna Cichlids favorite song. I wanna Rock!!!!


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

that is weird my chipokae don't start a lot of fights. meanest fish I ever owned was an auratus. currently I keep both species of fish mentioned.but my most aggressive are a group of metriclima zebra type ob.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Chipoke hands down. Especially if their in the 8" area. Very deadly!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

pfoster74 said:


> that is weird my chipokae don't start a lot of fights. meanest fish I ever owned was an auratus. currently I keep both species of fish mentioned.but my most aggressive are a group of metriclima zebra type ob.


I agree, a Chipokae one on one is a powerful fish but my choice for Nbumbi is because they are relentless like an Auratus. I've had a few Chipokae that were definetly the king of the tank but once established at the top they didn't harass my other fish like a Ndumbi or Auratus does if they have free range of the aquarium.


----------



## jlose600 (Aug 6, 2012)

Without a doubt Melanochromis chipokae!! I had one wipe out an entire tank, by himself. Even the females will kill themselves and other fish. :?


----------



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep your opinions coming guys I want to here your stories of the meanest fish you have had. Mine is Male Auratus hands down hadn't and any problems with Females they are not bad at all.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

my 125g is (crabro) (auratus) (chipokae) (metriclima ob zebra type) and (kenyi). so they should all belong in this thread  i have been attacked during water changes and they did draw my blood.


----------



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah Auratus could be in this topic.
Sorry, If I offended any body on my last topic Hybrid or not Hybrid it wasn't my opinion it was a guy a Pet-smart' s opinion so its over now just wanted you guys to know that so you didn't think it was my opinion.


----------

